# Road hawk HD review



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

http://www.pocketgpsworld.com/roadhawk-hd-digital-driver-protections-system-564184.php

If anyone is interested

Roy


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Roy

As mentioned in another thread here we have 4 of these units [DC-1] already in our various escort vehicles. I was just today going to order another unit and was not aware of the HD model, so will get that one.

One of the best and most useful additions vehicle items we have bought ………. We did run a couple of the cheaper recorders around but they all fell well short.

Ray


----------



## aldhp21 (Aug 4, 2008)

takeaflight said:


> http://www.pocketgpsworld.com/roadhawk-hd-digital-driver-protections-system-564184.php
> 
> If anyone is interested
> 
> Roy


Thanks Roy, been looking for one of these so think I'll go ahead and order one.

Cheers
Alan


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Thats decided me also  

tony


----------



## 5bells (Feb 4, 2009)

Hi Roy

Does it have a rear view camera? I cannot find one in the specs.

I have seen them on other cheaper models.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I thought this was pretty good too with GPS logger etc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=6nAbRMuzkHQ#!


----------



## Philippft (Feb 16, 2008)

GEMMY said:


> Thats decided me also
> 
> tony


Tony, I'm interested but would welcome your feedback before jumping.
Any chance of you putting up some installation pictures and feedback on performance.

I wait in anticipation !

Cheers,
Philip


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

5bells said:


> Hi Roy
> 
> Does it have a rear view camera? I cannot find one in the specs.
> 
> I have seen them on other cheaper models.


I don't think so.

Have a look through http://www.techmoan.com/ loads of reviews, I know the current one is for a coffee machine.

Roy


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

You'll have lots of patience then :lol: 

This comes from a caveman who has just learned how to text, :lol: piccies are in the distant future. Feedback , yes.

tony


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

If you look on the DD blog below [don't worry, very little about us] there are a couple of pics and an entry re the Road Hawk.

We now have 4 Road Hawk units on the go, with the new HD one on its way.

We did try a couple of the cheap Chino ones, but like I said earlier for one reason or another they fell well sort......and didn't last.

IF we wanted a rear-view unit [can't see the point] I would use one of the cheap Chino as a second unit.....

Ray


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Detourer said:


> If you look on the DD blog below [don't worry, very little about us] there are a couple of pics and an entry re the Road Hawk.
> 
> We now have 4 Road Hawk units on the go, with the new HD one on its way.
> 
> ...


I checked out this as you advised and my only concern was the distance that number plates would be visible. Having said that I could not find one that did any better and may well regret going for the Korean one but won't know until Monday.

I will post a review if it works but have a sinking feeling that I should have followed your advice in the first place. Had I known a new version was coming out I could have bought the existing one and then stuck that on the back when the new model was released.

I may still buy it of course depending on what the hell I have ordered.


----------



## josieb (Jan 20, 2008)

I read the comments under the blurb and noticed the Ed said the uk insurers don't offer discount. This is not so. I run a Blackvue and the road hawk and insurances do offer discounts. I am all MAC and the HD is the only one with iOS software.


----------

